# System hangs as fail2ban fail to stop

## gregool

Hi !

i can't stop my desktop properly cause during shutdown the system hangs on a Fail2ban error.

when i try to manually stop fail to ban it doesn't stop and it hangs writing, stopping fail2ban, i have to press CTRL+C to exit

after that if i try again it's returns : * Failed to stop fail2ban

in /var/log/fail2ban.log i can see stuff like that

```
2010-02-25 21:45:52,150 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'proftpd-iptables' stopped

2010-02-25 21:45:52,540 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR  iptables -D INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j fail2ban-SSH

iptables -F fail2ban-SSH

iptables -X fail2ban-SSH returned 100

2010-02-25 21:49:01,577 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'ssh-iptables' stopped

2010-02-25 21:49:01,609 fail2ban.server : ERROR  Unexpected communication error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe

2010-02-25 21:49:01,646 fail2ban.server : ERROR  ['Traceback (most recent call last):', '  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/asyncore.py", line 76, in read', '    obj.handle_read_event()', '  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/asyncore.py", line 416, in h$

2010-02-25 21:49:01,647 fail2ban.server : INFO   Exiting Fail2ban

```

i tried to unmerge/emerge fail2ban again with no luck.

here's my emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Feb 2010 18:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 avi beagle berkdb bidi bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrkit cli compat consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emerald encode esd evo fam firefox flac fortran freetype fuse gdbm gif glib glitz gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv ipod ipv6 ithreads jack java jpeg kerberos lame ldap libnotify libv4l2 live mad mag matroska mbrola mikmod mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multiuser mysql nautilus ncurses nethack nls noiplog nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt-static qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl sqlite ssl startup-notification stream svg svga symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff totem truetype unicode usb vcd vdpau vidix vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias        auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile        authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires        ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation        rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

the system is up2date i already ran a revdep-rebuild, and a python-update as the error seems to be python related...

any idea?

thanks

----------

## FcukThisGame

Pardon me for reviving this thread from the grave, but I was in this precise situation and found a solution. 

Chances are you don't have sendmail configured. I commented out all sendmail[] statements in /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf and I can now start and stop fail2ban as I please!

----------

## Aas

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> Chances are you don't have sendmail configured. I commented out all sendmail[] statements in /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf and I can now start and stop fail2ban as I please!

 

Thank you!

Sendmail wasn't running on my system. You saved my day!

It doesn't matter how old the thread is, if it helps to solve the problem.  :Wink: 

Aas.

----------

